# CPU-Z lists ddr3 1600 as 667?



## armysgt1

OK, I've searched and read that amd only supports up to 1333mhz or around there. I have 4gb of corsair ddr3 xms3 1600 (CMX4GX3M2A1600C9) and my motherboard gigabyte 890fxa-ud5 bios says it is running at 1600 because i changed the multiplier to 8x. However, CPU-Z and 3dmark 11 both are telling me they are running at 667mhz. I know being dual channel that number doubles to 1333 but that's not even 1600? What can i do to fix this problem?
 Oh and btw, it clearly states on gigabytes website that my mobo natively supports up to 2000mhz. Thanks guys


----------



## Aastii

Set it to 1600MHz in the BIOS manually. It isn't a one off thing or even an error or issue, it is a standard thing with all modules over 1333MHz that it will by default clock them down to that speed, because officially AM3 CPUs only support up to 1333MHz (same with Intel chips too)


----------



## armysgt1

Thanks for the quick reply, but how do i do that aside from setting the clock multiplier?


----------



## Aastii

armysgt1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, but how do i do that aside from setting the clock multiplier?



Changing the multi should have set it to 1600MHz so says your manual


----------



## armysgt1

yeah that's what I did. I set the mulitplier to 8X and it says in my bios it is set to 1600 but when i check it in cpu-z or 3dmark 11 it says 667.


----------



## Aastii

armysgt1 said:


> yeah that's what I did. I set the mulitplier to 8X and it says in my bios it is set to 1600 but when i check it in cpu-z or 3dmark 11 it says 667.



Is any program showing your memory as PC3-12800 though?


----------



## armysgt1

I dont know of any other program i can use to check it. Any suggestions?


----------



## armysgt1

Even in gigabyte's easytune6 it's showing 667mhz.


----------



## Aastii

armysgt1 said:


> I dont know of any other program i can use to check it. Any suggestions?



CPUz will show it. Open it, click SPD. Next to max bandwidth it will tell you, if it says 667MHz (PC3-12800) then you have it at 1600MHz


----------



## armysgt1

Just checked, it says PC3-10700H (667mhz). I actually went back in to my bios and set the clock to manual and it is still reading 1600mhz in the motherboard. Do you think maybe I need to flash the bios firmware? I'm running version 5, I think 6 is the newest.


----------



## StrangleHold

Aastii said:


> CPUz will show it. Open it, click SPD. Next to max bandwidth it will tell you, if it says 667MHz (PC3-12800) then you have it at 1600MHz


 
That would be DDR3 1333. DDR3 1600 would be 800.



armysgt1 said:


> yeah that's what I did. I set the mulitplier to 8X and it says in my bios it is set to 1600 but when i check it in cpu-z or 3dmark 11 it says 667.


 
Pretty sure your changing the wrong setting. On AMD gigabyte boards they dont have the memory divider as X7/X8 and so on. It should be listed as 533/667/800


----------



## FuryRosewood

Is C&Q still working? that would cause the memory to be retarded at idle...run it with a load and see if the memory speed changes.


----------

